# my beautiful girl



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

not sure if I can still enter but here it is


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's beautiful, but why did you post this in the Contest section? :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but the contest is closed. Maybe you can enter the next one.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi when is the next one and where cn I post it? Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not positive there will be another one but some members talked about it. Just keep checking back.


----------

